# Kicked 90 shrinkage



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

The shrink is the same as an offset if you bend it properly. For a 5" kick measure from the back of the ninety 10" and make a 30° kick at the center of that mark and your shrink formula is the same as a normal offset. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fp.unit (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks. Where did you get 10" from?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

The multiplier for a kicked 90 is the same as for an offset. Instead of distance between bends it's the distance from the back of the 90 to the center of the kick


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

ponyboy said:


> The multiplier for a kicked 90 is the same as for an offset. Instead of distance between bends it's the distance from the back of the 90 to the center of the kick
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Technically center of pipe to center of bend.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

freeagnt54 said:


> Technically center of pipe to center of bend.



I've heard that before but I've been using back of bend forever and it's always on the nuts. At least up to 2". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

ponyboy said:


> I've heard that before but I've been using back of bend forever and it's always on the nuts. At least up to 2".
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just splitting hairs, It's really only an issue on multishot kick 90s with large pipe. Small pipe isn't really noticable.


----------

